# How many whey protein shakes a day?



## Gixerdom (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi all,

Have been having one whey protein shake a day since I started working out about 6 months ago. My diet's pretty poor to be honest so was wondering, now my workout routine is intensifying, if I should be having 2 whey protein shakes a day now. I work out 5 days a week. I currently have one shake immediately after my workout at the end of the day. Should I start having a second one with breakfast? Your thoughts please.

Many thanks.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

If you are struggling to get your protein amount in ,then its fine to have extra shakes to help,I have 3 a day on training days.


----------



## Gixerdom (Jul 6, 2014)

gearchange said:


> If you are struggling to get your protein amount in ,then its fine to have extra shakes to help,I have 3 a day on training days.


That's great. Thanks mate.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Whatever amount makes up the protein defecit for the day.


----------



## BRO_VAN_BERRY (Jul 21, 2014)

Indeed, try and make up the deficit of protein you need with shakes to meet your daily requirement. Ideally as much as possible wants to come from food, but if its not possible its the next best thing. Try mixing it with whole food though so its acts as a meal replacement rather than just a source of protein e.g. Greek yoghurt, peanut butter, oats.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

I have 3 on training days aswell

1 in the morning

1 during the day

1 casein/timed release style before bed.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

gearchange said:


> If you are struggling to get your protein amount in ,then its fine to have extra shakes to help,I have 3 a day on training days.


have you noticed a negative difference when you've not taken so many, on training days?

what do u use, whey or a blend?


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a grand total of 0 protein shakes per day. I prefer food.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

1 after a session. , 0 on rest days , sometimes have one before bed if I can't find the mood to make chicken fillit or eat more tuna


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

1 isolate after session, 1 casein before bed!


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

2 maybe 3 some days and a scoop in my oat in the morning.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Jas said:


> have you noticed a negative difference when you've not taken so many, on training days?
> 
> what do u use, whey or a blend?


I haven't really noticed any difference but long term It would leave me short on protein if I didn't have them.I am not able to eat 8 full meals a day like some of the fat...I mean fit people here and it helps me to keep things going.I use two types ,whey isolate only and blended .


----------



## aman_21 (Jul 29, 2013)

5 a day matee


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

when possible, always better to eat solid meals

post your diet


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

2 a day here.


----------



## scottg2540 (Feb 26, 2013)

1 pre workout 1 post workout and 1 before bed with milk


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

none, dont use them.


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

3 a day

wake

afternoon

just before bed and eat like a homeless guy from barnsley as much as poss

usn pure protein gf1 choc mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

1 shake with milk before bed on non workout days,

1 shake with water after workout and one before bed with milk.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I generally have 2


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Usually have 1 or 2


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

3 a day here, sometimes 4, plus my normal food. I'm trying to get 200 grams a day in and can't put that amount of chicken and fish etc away. Plus sometimes during the day it's difficult to get proper food down me so I'll alternate a boiled egg with a shake every few hours.


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

2 scoops in oats for breakfast

2 scoops in water post workout

1 scoop with milk before bed


----------



## snuden (Aug 26, 2010)

1 morning, 1 pre and 1 post


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

1 scoop a day

post wo i prefer a shake with leucine


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

1 in the morning then one before bed or after training.


----------



## Varenagan (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm unemployed and I can get 300g protein and 5000 calories from solid food so I will never understand why people take these garbage supplements unless they have a full-time job with strict management. Eat more eggs, drink more milk... much cheaper and better than supplements even though whey protein is milk... it's still better to drink milk.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

None, but I have two soya protein shakes a day.

Re: above, not sure how protein is a "garbage supplement" but whatever.


----------



## Rishiii (Sep 20, 2014)

4-5 a day if im struggling to meet protein needs mainly at work or after training otherwise 2-3 usually


----------



## Serc. (Mar 9, 2014)

1 a day, Post-workout and on my off days usually in the morning.


----------



## The lingustine (Jan 7, 2015)

2-3a day depending on protein in take for that day and sometimes to curb a craving for sweet foods..ideally you can get away with just one straight after training as you should be able to have whole foods for your protein source at different times of the day but sometimes this isn't possible


----------



## norcal1916 (Sep 8, 2014)

2-3 a day, depending on whether its a training day


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Usually one straight after training. I also have some casein stocked which I take before bed if I feel like I need to.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

None, spent £100's if not £1000's on them over the last 20 years or so, now i dont bother, I just eat food, and to be honest it has made no difference, now if i took gear, it might of done, who knows


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

4 scoops a day.


----------



## Jayyyy (Jan 4, 2015)

just eat food instead , gonna help more then a shake.


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Generally one a day, sometimes two if I am a little low on my protein intake.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2015)

None for me. Just food, food, food :thumbup1:

You don't need a whey supplement, but it's just convenient for a lot of people.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

2 per day except Thursday when its 1.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

one with breakfast another after i train.i do blend two of my meals up when i am at work just because i can chug it down easy


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Is food better than whey though? If so, why?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sen said:


> Is food better than whey though? If so, why?


Compare the amino and micronutrient profile of say eggs beef and salmon and then compare them to whey. Plus food fills you up more!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Compare the amino and micronutrient profile of say eggs beef and salmon and then compare them to whey. Plus food fills you up more!


If you at 6 meals, do you think you'd notice a big/any difference if 3 were shakes and 3 food, compared to all 6 food?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

3.

Morning with oats

post workout with oats

Before bed


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

sen said:


> If you at 6 meals, do you think you'd notice a big/any difference if 3 were shakes and 3 food, compared to all 6 food?


I have 4 meals and 3 shakes per day and get on fine


----------



## North_Wales_BB (Jan 31, 2015)

Gixerdom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have been having one whey protein shake a day since I started working out about 6 months ago. My diet's pretty poor to be honest so was wondering, now my workout routine is intensifying, if I should be having 2 whey protein shakes a day now. I work out 5 days a week. I currently have one shake immediately after my workout at the end of the day. Should I start having a second one with breakfast? Your thoughts please.
> 
> Many thanks.


Times a shake is possibly needed..

1-As soon as you wake up as your body's been fasting all night

2-If you can't get a meal in you for a long space of time 4-5 hours +

3-Post training (obvs)

4-Casein before bed, slow release through the night

Personally I think you can get by with 3 and 4, your always better getting your protein fix through real food


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

I rarely take any and have seen no difference at all. Just eat food.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i have 1 a day. thats how its always been

the rest is food


----------

